# Apple Snails Wanted dead NOT alive!



## tropicalworld (Jul 8, 2008)

We are absolutely overrun with apple snails. They have destroyed my bog and are laying dead by the thousands as I have allowed it to dry up and exposed it to our recent cold spells. But last year was the same cold and they came back with a vengeance Anyway need suggestions to get rid of them . Our bog does connect to a larger pond about 3/4 acre and snails seem to be somewhat under control here. Was wondering about treating with copper sulphate or potasium permangenate to eliminate them

Also in a canal about 18 miles away they seem to be under control and think the predator is the Mayan Cichlid. I am considering this but hate to possibly introduce them to my big pond and possible escape from there if we get a deludge. 
Any suggestions.


----------



## AleyLOVESanimals (Jan 24, 2011)

Some places have Snail Removing Solutions


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Throw a couple pieces of copper piping in there. Pretty common practice with ponds to control the snail population. Do you have any shrimp or crays in there though? It will affect them as well.


----------



## tropicalworld (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks, I will try this but think it is so large will treat with copper sulphate once we see them stirring as it warms up, if ever, in south Florida. Just was a little afraid since our ground is so porous and our well is only a hundred feet away or so, and our big pond is separated by a driveway and about 50 feet of space between it. They are connected and the bog drains into the pond when we get torrential rains. Will try and post some pictures of apple snail population in the canals here. It is incredible. Have not figured out how to post pictures directly on these messages.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Would be kewl to see.

Just be carefull if using chems since you are dealing with runoffs and overflows. You will wind up affecting the other areas as well.


----------

